# 2006 Gordon Waterman Rebuild FMH



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Solid foundation.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Visited Islamarine today and they were hard at work sanding and preparing the cap, floor, and hull. We decided to raise the floor, improve the rod storage, and build a cooler box with a console pod just like my last Whipray. Going to install a divider in center baitwell as I don't need it to be so large and use the extra space for anchor/wet gear storage. Targeting completion from Islamarine around end of May .


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see it finish. Very cool boat


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sounds great, but what are the FMH amazing ideas for this hull? PM with ideas , hope you had a great trip!


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Very few changes from the last Whipray. Divider in baitwell for anchor, lower grab rail / console pod, not much else. Last skiff was darn near perfect! Didn't end up fishing last Sunday.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Would you say the ride or draft is better between the whip or the waterman. I know they are very similar in design but was told the whiprays had more of a bow up attitude when running. Didn't know if that was the case or not. Oh and the old old HB website has the waterman drafting like 1/4" less. Didn't know how that was possible. I always thought the extra 2" of beam just came from overhang on the cap and I think the whipray is a smig longer if I'm not mistaking. I guess there's no better person to ask with you owning a whipray, whipray classic and a 16' waterman. On a real note... Do you see yourself keeping this one or do you injoy building the skiffs just as much as fishing them.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

I enjoy the building and customizing process and I'm always looking to improve over the last one. When I achieve perfection I keep it for awhile. I've had my Marquesa since I built it new in 2008 and love it. When I finish a skiff project and use it awhile I ask myself what would I do differently if I had to do it over. The last Whipray was damn near perfect but I always liked the aft hatch layout of the Waterman better and was looking for one to redo.
  As far as draft and performance, after spending lots of time in both models I can discern no difference. The 2 inches you refer to is in the cap width which is wider on the Waterman. 
I  have had numerous conversations with  Tom Gordon and the folks at Hells Bay and have been told that the Whipray Classic and 16  Waterman are the same hull with different caps. I know the constructions materials varied over the years ( I believe the Gordon skiffs do not have Kevlar). Draft is such a touchy issue as it can be affected so easily in these little skiffs by moving weight around fore and aft and the weight of the skiff when loaded by anglers, equipment ,and such.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> I enjoy the building and customizing process and I'm always looking to improve over the last one. When I achieve perfection I keep it for awhile. I've had my Marquesa since I built it new in 2008 and love it. When I finish a skiff project and use it awhile I ask myself what would I do differently if I had to do it over. The last Whipray was damn near perfect but I always liked the aft hatch layout of the Waterman better and was looking for one to redo.
> As far as draft and performance, after spending lots of time in both models I can discern no difference. The 2 inches you refer to is in the cap width which is wider on the Waterman.
> I  have had numerous conversations with  Tom Gordon and the folks at Hells Bay and have been told that the Whipray Classic and 16  Waterman are the same hull with different caps. I know the constructions materials varied over the years ( I believe the Gordon skiffs do not have Kevlar). Draft is such a touchy issue as it can be affected so easily in these little skiffs by moving weight around fore and aft and the weight of the skiff when loaded by anglers, equipment ,and such.


It seems everybody has something different to say about them and why they are different. I myself haven't been able to tell much difference in the waterman vs whipray. Jon Glasser told me my Gordon had Kevlar in it when he did some repairs, said he was surprised because not all of them had it I guess.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Glasser told me the same. Don't know if mine does or not. I don't care either way.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Glasser told me the same. Don't know if mine does or not. I don't  care either way.


Exactly. Mine gets me where I need to go. Honestly can't get much shallower or I'll be on dry land haha

Looking forward to more pics on the build !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Whats your plans for the poling platform? You going to keep the original or have a new one built?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Got rid of the old poling platform. Going to have Bluepoint in Titusville build me a new one along with a console grab bar like my last one but a few inches lower.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions. I get excited when I see these type of builds/rebuilds. Have you already said what power your going with? I know you are a fan of the Tohatsu. Didn't know if you were going to repower or stick with that one for now?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Tohatsu 50hp four stroke short shaft power tilt/trim tiller electric start.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Some photo updates on the build. Haven't had much time to post them with work and some business travel. FMH is very into this one. i haven't had much time to be along with work and all, but always inputting. We picked up the boat in Ft. Myers and took it to Isla Marine directly. Got to say that Bryan is excellent to work with. 








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]

Comments welcome.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for updating the photos Bill , and your very valuable input on this refurbish. I purchased a new Tohatsu 50 four stroke today and it was delivered to Islamarine for temporary installation . I say temporary because it's my intention to take the skiff to Bluepoint in Titusville late next week. I want to get them started on the fabrication of the poling platform and grabrail/ console pod. When I visited Islamarine today they were working intensely on getting the rod racks just right so the rods line up and are spaced properly. Brian modified the cooler interior size at my request as I thought it was a little small because of the added insulation. He simply extended the back wall of the cooler and shortened the storage area a little.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Coming along nicely. Good idea having Bluepoint build the poling platform with the motor already hung. What's going up on the bow? I'm using one of their bar stools and love it.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a bow platform and backrest that is interchangeable between my Marquesa and this skiff.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Do I see that right? You are dropping a rod on each gunnel? If so I like . Most skiffs have some BS rod layouts and HB is no different. Four rods is plenty and you can get em out singularly. A couple of vert holders tucked away somewhere like the CC. Is good for those rare days you need a tackle store on the boat.

Also what are your plans for the hatch drains and fuel filler? Looks like those are out as well? I would put the tank as far forward as possible. And get rid of that rattle trap pop up filler HB uses. And get a nice quite screw down one mounted forward as well.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

.great motor choice. I just put the tohatsu 50 4 stroke on my 03 whip on Friday. Quite a difference from the Merc 40 4 stroke. Great fit for that skiff


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad to hear you agree with my power choice. Was looking for 15" shaft for lower poling platform and integral power tilt/trim.
I did eliminate one rod tube on the upper rack (went from 3 up there to 2). So now I can store 3 rods on either side. On the port side I could possibly fit 2 rods going aft but I rarely take more than a fly rod and light spinning rod on an average trip. This leaves at least 3 spots for my guest' rods. Really drives me nuts when I'm in a skiff with poor rod rack layout. I want to be able to pull a rod out without taking another with it. So upper rack will hold 2 comfortably and the lower rack a single rod. Drains will stay the same .


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

I currently have 38+ hours on my 50 hatsu 4strk. Ran Waterman 16 alone from MM98 bayside out to e.cape,tarpon fished, then ran down by Sandy, fished awhile, then hit a couple of basins on the way back. Usually run around 4500 rpm, burned 11.5 gallons. Hows that sound in terms of fuel economy?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds great! Taking my skiff to Bluewater in Titusville in the morning. I'm hoping it will be totally complete by end of June.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone wondering about fuel consumption here's a tip that I rely on day in and day out.... Every gps that I know of has a trip log feature that will allow you to accurately track your mileage during a day on the water. As I check mine at the end of every day on the water I automatically re-set it to zero.... When I pull up to the pump to top off before the skiff goes into the barn I mentally compare miles run to gallons needed to fill each day (or night). Pretty quickly you'll know the exact "miles per gallon" for your skiff in a very quick and practical fashion.... 

Hope this helps. Yesterday we clocked 72 miles out of Flamingo on a run up to the Rogers river area.

And so it goes (Vonnegut)


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks so much Bob, I will try that next week when I am back in the Keyz.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Skiff is back at Islamarine. Hull was flipped over and sanded, buffed, and polished. Picked up poling platform and grab bar/console pod from Bluepoint and new Ramlin trailer from Hells Bay Boatworks. Next step is painting then rigging. Engine is being painted mattehorn white to match hull. Will post pics when my partner in this project Bill Hempel gets a chance.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

looking forward to seeing this tiller finished. 

great looking so far.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Here it is on its way up to Blue Point for tower, console metal and recieving new trailer. Looks rough but will be much better looking after back at IslaMarine.







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]

This is back at IslaMarine after they have buffed out, faired and polished the hull with the new floor and console in it. It looks absolutely like new. These folks do incredible work. FMH and i are very impressed and recommend them highly. 
Note that the Manager, Brian, is lifting the stern up with ease. Might be one of the lighest Watermans around. 







[/URL][/img]


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Newest update photos from IslaMarine work shed. Brian, his Wife, FMH and Bill Hempel. Rarely see Bill as he takes the photos.







[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the poling platform, classic design.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

This past week I stopped by Islamarine and got to see this skiff up close. It's really coming along. The guys at Islamarine are doing a fantastic job. I can't wait to see the finished skiff.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you. I had the motor painted Mattehorn White to match the hull and had new graphics made to compliment the colors of the skiff . The rigging process is underway. The cap and cockpit have been painted. The rod racks and tube have been totally redone and I will take photos and update this weekend. I'm told it will be finished by the end of next week. Very happy with all that's been done thus far. I may have to keep this one!


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is the new engine paint job








[/URL][/img]


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I'm picking the finished skiff up from Islamarine tomorrow afternoon. It came out incredibly well. This was my third total restoration of a Hells Bay Whipray/Waterman skiff and this one was the most intensive due to the condition of the skiff when I bought it.
  It's been a pleasure working with the team at Islamarine as always. These folks know how particular I am with these projects and are eager to please.  Many evenings during the process I would drive by the shop and find Brian  working late on my skiff. I truly believe he enjoys the challenge of restoration and the pursuit of perfection as much as I do.
  So here are some things I did differently on this skiff:
1. Lowered the console /grab bar pod about 6 inches from last skiff. I felt that it would improve the aesthetics and didn't need it to be so high.
2. Installed a 50hp Tohatsu four stroke short shaft tiller. This engine was not available on the last skiff and it weighs virtually the same as the two stroke version.
3.Installed a USB port under the console pod to charge an I Phone. I'm hoping this will eliminate the need for a GPS unit. I can use the Navionics app on my phone instead. If need be I can add a GPS later.
4. Going with one battery instead of two this time. Hardly ever use my electric  motor so I don't think I need the extra weight.
5. This skiff is a Waterman. My last two were Whiprays with the single large aft hatch. I really like the three aft hatch layout of the Waterman alot better.My last Whipray was almost perfect and I would have kept it but I had the itch to find a Waterman because I knew I would prefer this layout .
6. Spent a lot of time on the rod racks and tubes on this skiff. Wanted to get them spaced properly and lined up straight. Mission accomplished.
7. Used Sea Dek on the hull sides instead of carpet. Looks great and doesn't hold water or mildew. Thank you Tyler!
8. Installed a live well pump this time. Felt there were some times I could use one.
9. Installed a divider in the center livewell. Don't need a huge livewell and now I have an anchor locker and storage for wet raingear when needed.
Going to take photos and post this weekend. Thank you to Capt. Richard Black and  Bill Hempel (ByFly) for your valuable input on this project.
I think this one is a keeper !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may have to own it for awhile but you never know....................................................Always love a skiff project.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

I was just by last week also, ( stored my trailer there while I was visiting) SKIFF IS REALLY NICE! Cant wait to see finished product and the sea dek on the sides ! And yes ! They're unbelievably nice at that place ,Very helpful on my visit !


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Love to hear more about the paint job on the outboard, especially the graphics. Won't ask how much but who, where and anything I might not know to ask.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

The engine was painted by Larry Locke in Key Largo. I don't have the final cost because I haven't gotten my final invoice from him yet. He can be reached at 305-525-0070. The graphics for the engine and skiff were around $325.00. They were done by All Aboard Signs ( Heidi) in Key Largo 305-522-0069. They both do amazing work and are a pleasure to work with.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Saw your skiff last week...byootiful! Brian very proud, justifiably so. Hope you keep it long enough for me to get out on it.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Following are photos of the finished compartments








[/URL][/img]
Aft starboard hatch with wiring panel and bait well aerator.








[/URL][/img]
Port aft hatch rear compartment. Houses 3 gallon freshwater tank for wash down.








[/URL][/img]
Center bait well and/or/wet locker








[/URL][/img]
Bow locker with battery and fuel filter installed.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

[/URL]][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Very sharp


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow...stunningly beautiul skiff!
[smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the color. Looks so good hate to get fish blood on it :-X


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful work [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

May want to consider putting the fuel/water separator closer to the engine. Otherwise, did an amazing job.


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the information. That outboard is what "custom" is all about. It becomes a part of the whole package, rather than an afterthought.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Is that original color of the hull or did you paint or re-gelcoat?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> May want to consider putting the fuel/water separator closer to the engine. Otherwise, did an amazing job.


Pardon my interruption...

Assuming they put in new ethanol tolerant fuel line I can't think of a better place to put it for ease of access, keeping saltwater off it, and minimizing wasted fuel when you change the filter.

Heck, I'm considering moving mine from the transom to my front compartment to keep from having to lower the trailer tongue all the way down to stop fuel from siphoning, having to bend and wiggle a f'n plastic bucket through the hatch, and then stand on my head to change the thing while trying not to spill fuel in the bilge. I'm currently batting .000 on that.

Am I missing something? Please PM the answer. Sorry for interrupting.

Awesome build FMH. You just keep getting better.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words and compliments. I had the cap and cockpit painted. The hull is the original Mattehorn White that was buffed out and polished. Brian mounted the fuel filter forward for ease of access. Ran the skiff on Sunday for the first time. Ran great with no issues. Seems significantly lighter than my last Whipray.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Stunning as always!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a 2006 18 Waterman(original owner) that has been great. Islamorada finished with the overhaul yet?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice. I would love to fish that boat. 16 ft. right?


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Previous page 3 shows the finished product. Sometimes it takes a bit of a time lag for the photos to open from Photo Bucket. It is a 16 Waterman.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

A truly lovely skiff.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Latest rope work








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]

















[/URL][/img]


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome, 

what switch are you using for tilt and trim on the extension?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Probably a dumb question, but what is the rope lanyard for? Stake out? Pole tether?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Trim switch came from Carbon Marine along with tiller extension. Ropes are for tying off push pole to stake out.


----------

